# Came back to say bye



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I haven't been here in a while, and I see things have totally changed, for me as well as this place.

I lost my house and car and job and friends and credit and everything due to being accused of doing something I didn't do. Unfortunately in nursing, you are guilty until proven innocent, and even when proven innocent, you are still guilty. The past two years have been hell. 

I guess I have to start over, yet again. Going back to school for something else, rebuilding my credit if that is even possible. trying to get a car of some sort. My mom has let us move back in here , so Im back where I started, with nothing, only 10 years older.

I was just thinking of coming back here, its been too hard to think of people with the homes I used to have and goats and chickens and stuff. But now I have seen what happened to this place, and no thank you. 

I'm on facebook, Dayle Kenyon is my name on there. Bill, I have actually missed you lol but I dont see you doing facebook at any time in the future  I hope you get your house one day

Its been fun, and I have met a lot of nice people here. I don't want to stick around with the new owners and their apparent lack of scruples. Thats pretty much what I have left lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shy, you are one of the people who made this a great place.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Shygal,

Discussions with the site owners are continuing and the issue as of the latest reports in admin support board has been corrected and the false poster/plagiarized text sites deleted from what I read.

As far as ST goes it is still available and Terri and I are moderating posted content as we always have.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Shrek said:


> Shygal,
> 
> Discussions with the site owners are continuing and the issue as of the latest reports in admin support board has been corrected and the false poster/plagiarized text sites deleted from what I read.
> 
> As far as ST goes it is still available and Terri and I are moderating posted content as we always have.


What does that have to do AT ALL with what she has been through? 

Miss Shygal, I hope and pray things get better for you! I am keeping an eye on Bill, he is the same mostly, old dogs like us don't change their tricks much.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive missed you girl. And will continue to do so. 

(WHOS U S?????????????) LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Rich. Whaddia ya mean ole dawgs like us don't change our ticks much>??? lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've often wondered what happened to you Shygal. While I can only relate, peripherally, to the traumatic changes you're dealing with now, please accept my heartfelt sorrow for them and my hope that you will bounce back and regain your hope for a better future.

I've always admired your forthrightness, as well as your unique sense of humor. Remember, you still have them as well. Take them with you into your future and reclaim your life.

Adieu, Karl


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Hey Rich. Whaddia ya mean ole dawgs like us don't change our ticks much>??? lol


I am probly, isn't that how you spell it, darn near old as you!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Shygal, Sorry things are not going well for you. Unfortunately, with new revelations many people are upset and leaving. But this shouldn't be goodbye. I hope to see you at some of the other sites! good luck.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK Ill let the cat out of the bag. I told her I loved her once, and she was gone.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Shy, I'm so sorry for what you've been going through! That must have been such a burden. I hope your new start lifts some of that from your shoulders and gives you some peace. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope that things turn around for You Shygal.*


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

SG posted on my FB page today, where she learned of what has been transpiring here. One of the first things she did was to enquire about you, FBB. I think it would be safe to say that she loves you too.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

RichNC said:


> What does that have to do AT ALL with what she has been through? ... much.


 My response was to this part at the end of her post.



Shygal said:


> ...Its been fun, and I have met a lot of nice people here. I don't want to stick around with the new owners and their apparent lack of scruples. Thats pretty much what I have left lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear what all you have been going through. I hope your trying times are over and your recovery quick. :grouphug:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope things get better, ShyGal. I have missed and will miss your science posts. Best to you.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hugs! I hope things turn around for you quickly!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shygal, if you want to vent, we are still here.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Shrek said:


> My response was to this part at the end of her post.


Maybe some actual kindness, empathy, ya know, sorry things are bad for you right now??


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well for heavens sakes Shy it was just yesterday I was thinking I should send you a message to see how things were going. I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I do hope things turn around quickly and as Terri said we are here for you. ~Georgia


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Shy
I'm sorry to hear of the troubles you've endured. I hope your burdens are eased and soon in the past. Good luck on your fresh start.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> OK Ill let the cat out of the bag. I told her I loved her once, and she was gone.


That would do it!

Hang tight, Shy. Everything happens for a reason, even though we don't see it right now. You're a survivor, you'll make it and be stronger, and better.

Mon


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I hope things turn around for you Shygal, I think you will come through this stronger and better than ever. Good luck in your future schooling and work.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Shygal, I totally understand your feelings about starting over. We had to start over - totally from scratch in our mid 50's. It was hard but we made it back, only to loose it all again now we're near 70 yrs old due to severe loss of income, health issues, medical bills, etc. - things we never saw coming because no amount of savings can save you from major health issues. Last November we moved in with our daughter and son-in-law and are starting all over; although we do still have our car this time around, thank God.

But sweetie, you can do this and it can be better than before. You just have to have faith in yourself and your ability to pull through. Things being good again won't happen overnight, but they will happen little by little. Stay focused and get all the negative people out of your life for good. You can't do this with those who want to see you fail or seem to have a mission in life to see you less happy than they are. 

Surround yourself with positive people who will be your cheerleaders. On your journey back up, you will have a lot of rough patches. Your cheerleaders will be the ones who give you the faith and courage to keep pushing through. 

Crawl up that mountain if you have to even if your hands bleeds, your a good person and you can do this! You just need to believe you can and get determined, that although you have people cheer you on, you have to be _your own_ best cheerleader and that you have to make it -- you have to. You have to get past the hurt of all that has happened and get positive about making a better future for yourself. This will work, I promise!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Best wishes, SG. I am so sorry for what has happened to you...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shy, I think of you often and had hoped for a better update. I'm so sorry that thinks have been so difficult.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck, Dayle.

I wish you well. Hope all begins to be well for you.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

This ol' place hasn't been the same without you, Shy! I hope and pray your future is bright!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear this, Shygal. May your current lows propel you to new highs. May your sense of gratitude receive a new foundation here, and never waver when they do.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Shygal. Thoughts are with you.

Mike


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Sounds as if you have been through the wringer and back Shygal. Sorry to hear of it.

Hope you will find things looking up soon.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear Shygal.
Hope things get better fast for you


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I asked her if I had ever had a shot. I think the SG I knew would have at least said (In your dreams) But I got no reply


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

((Hugs)) Shy. Sorry for what you have gone through , take care.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Shy, I'm so sorry for your troubles. Keep your hope alive!




.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I asked her if I had ever had a shot. I think the SG I knew would have at least said (In your dreams) But I got no reply


She gave you the info you need to find her on facebook. If it is important enough to you, you will find her!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 I figger I knew the answer before I posted it. Rather not want it to be confirmed

Don't do, Don't know how to do, and Don't want to know how to do facebuck


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, don't let the screen door....

*SLAM!*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You have my best wishes too.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Wth? Don't understand what happened but good luck.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

wildcard said:


> Well, don't let the screen door....
> 
> *SLAM!*


Since Shygal has been gone over a year, why come on now and post your ugly comment?

I'm not sure if this kind of post is considered trolling, but you certainly sound like one. Go spew your venom in some other forum, not HT.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What an old thread this is!

I hope she is doing better!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Some body is reading their way through the archives.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I miss her yet. I think that, givin 10yrs we might have made a couple lol


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> Since Shygal has been gone over a year, why come on now and post your ugly comment?
> 
> I'm not sure if this kind of post is considered trolling, but you certainly sound like one. Go spew your venom in some other forum, not HT.


Why the tude, dude? I prefer to play nice.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

wildcard said:


> Would you like my venom spewed at you instead? I prefer to play nice.


But what you wrote wasn't very nice, if you want to spew venom let me have it, because I don't care, but leave the ladies of this forum alone please.

Caught ya also ya meenie, changed your post completely, but I managed to quote you. Men like you are not needed here, thank you very much!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone's having fun being a troll today.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Vicker, if you are still friends w/ her on FB can you tell us how she is doing?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wildcard said:


> Why the tude, dude? *I prefer to play nice*.


Obviously that's not true at all.



> Originally Posted by wildcard View Post
> Would you like my venom spewed at you instead? I prefer to play nice.


When you're already in a hole, don't keep digging.
You'll ruin your one post a month average


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I get it. One crank on the board is enough.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, That's about it. Seems like one every couple weeks.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

She seems to be doing well. She won some type of essay contest or some such and is going to a NASA training thingy in the next few days. And, she's taking a jet plane to get there!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

She had started a new career as one of D. Trump's top organizers and go getters, but she had some kind of run in with Ivanka. I'm not sure what happened, but words were said, then more words were said, then it started to get ugly. I've tried to warn her of my fears that Ivanka's connections with the intergalactic unobtanium trade smells fishy to me, but she seems to still have total faith in, "The Man" so, she's still going to NASA.
Ivanka still has a slight limp, and sporadic bleeding of the ears. The bouts of spontaneous, uncontrollable bawling have abated.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I checked out her fb page. She looks more like an Astronaut supporter than a Trump supporter. She post a lot of photos of strange stuff that is way out there.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If recall is serving me correctly, the whole Ivanka thing snowballed from a little E-mail that Ivanka sent out stating, "...it is more important at this time to score big with the Crackers of West Virginia then it is to be worried about North Carolinians and there un-republican lean towards political correctness.". It was all down hill from their.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

wildcard said:


> I checked out her fb page. She looks more like an Astronaut supporter than a Trump supporter. She post a lot of photos of strange stuff that is way out there.



She's not STUPID! That's just to throw you stoners off.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't over think this, man. ;D


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mmm...Space Cadet><Trump supporter.....? Anything clicking?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Some of all this is true. Shy wouldn't like me talking about her, here or anywhere else. I got scolded for telling Bill she loves him (duh! Like that ain't staying the obvious!).  
She'll unfriend me for sure now, and I'll have to touch base with winecard for updates.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As has been stated, Shygal moved on beyond HT as many members over the years have done.

Whatever she is currently discussing elsewhere is between her and those wherever she went to.

This thread is simply another old bone a poster dug up.

Everyone just please keep things civil.


----------

